# Homemade food



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Given the complexities with nutrition and meeting macro and micro nutrient goals, it is always recommended that any home made diet is run by a veterinary nutritionist before being implemented. My Bear was on a home made diet when he went off all food due to a disease he had, and I had the diet (and subsequent nutrition facts) cleared by our vet; and if he had been on it for longer or if I had intended for it to be a full-time replacement for kibble, I would have taken it the step further by having it looked over by a nutritionist. 

You can find one here: Diplomate Directory | ACVN


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree with Brave... putting together a balanced homemade diet is a science and probably shouldn't be attempted by a novice without the guidance of a nutritionist. That said, there are many books with recipes that were created by nutritionists which may be a good place to start. My holistic vet also recommended Balance IT as a good resource.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

When my old girl was diagnosed with cancer, I thought I had more time than I did (one week) 
I decided we were going to do a homemade cancer diet for dogs. Not only was it expensive (I was willing) it was very complex . With supplements, fish oils and high grade vitamins it was a tough one. 
I hadto put her down before I could even get the supplies ordered. Like mentioned above, contact someone who knows what they are doing or you will be in a land of confusion


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Really not worth doing from scratch. Better off with a premade commercial diet like Nature's Variety frozen raw, Nature's logic (same guy who made Nature's Variety formulated Nature's logic) or bravo.

I pretty much know what I'm doing with nutrition and I still won't make it from scratch. Mostly due to quality is the meats and risk of pathogens, low quality meat meaning higher level of ash content. Not worth it to me.

And I didn't even mention the insane time that's involved with sourcing, getting and making the food.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Try the website BalanceIt.com that is run by UNC Davis They also sale a supplement to go with the home cooked food and have a list of nutritionists to contact if you want to go that route. I run my own recipe through BalanceIT and it lets me know how much of everything I need to cook for a day, week or more for my dogs. Play around with the recipes and see what you come up with. I add my own calcium, vitamin/mineral supplements to the food.


----------



## Goldie_lover (Jan 3, 2021)

I use Dr Harvey's base mix (canine health grain-inclusive) with home cooked meats, oil and toppers. He also gets weekly raw bones. I realize this is controversial, but the change in my pup's health on this v. kibble has been drastic. Barely any shedding, 1 small poop a day instead of 4 large poops, breath is fresh, teeth are gleaming white and the minor plaque build up is gone, no more hot spots, his skin rash that 3 dermatologists couldn't diagnose also went away. 

I know people here mean well and DCM is huge concern, but I have gotten taurine testing and an echo done and both were perfect.


----------



## okko (May 19, 2021)

Goldie_lover said:


> I use Dr Harvey's base mix (canine health grain-inclusive) with home cooked meats, oil and toppers. He also gets weekly raw bones. I realize this is controversial, but the change in my pup's health on this v. kibble has been drastic. Barely any shedding, 1 small poop a day instead of 4 large poops, breath is fresh, teeth are gleaming white and the minor plaque build up is gone, no more hot spots, his skin rash that 3 dermatologists couldn't diagnose also went away.
> 
> I know people here mean well and DCM is huge concern, but I have gotten taurine testing and an echo done and both were perfect.


Sorry for resurrecting such an old post, but can you clarify your last paragraph? Why would feeding Dr. Harvey’s create concern about DCM and taurine?

We just started our 15 week old on Dr. Harvey’s. It seems like wonderful stuff. I tasted it myself! (It’s just bland, but absolutely human grade food.)

Do you use a food scale to measure protein, or just guesstimate?


----------



## Goldie_lover (Jan 3, 2021)

okko said:


> Sorry for resurrecting such an old post, but can you clarify your last paragraph? Why would feeding Dr. Harvey’s create concern about DCM and taurine?
> 
> We just started our 15 week old on Dr. Harvey’s. It seems like wonderful stuff. I tasted it myself! (It’s just bland, but absolutely human grade food.)
> 
> Do you use a food scale to measure protein, or just guesstimate?


People get really upset if anyone veers from the Big 4 kibble. The concerns are that that cooked/raw/ diets may be incomplete, lacking in certain nutrients, unsafe and unscientific. I understand that the trend of grain-free kibble caused a DCM epidemic, but substituting meat with peas and legumes appears to be the culprit in that scenario. I will never go back to kibble unless I am physically unable to cook my pup's food. I was merely clarifying that my dog has zero heart issues even though I don't feed kibble.

I use a food scale to measure meat. I follow Dr Harvey's guidelines for the most part, but adjust based on body condition and activity levels. I am really bad at guesstimating!


----------



## okko (May 19, 2021)

Goldie_lover said:


> People get really upset if anyone veers from the Big 4 kibble. The concerns are that that cooked/raw/ diets may be incomplete, lacking in certain nutrients, unsafe and unscientific. I understand that the trend of grain-free kibble caused a DCM epidemic, but substituting meat with peas and legumes appears to be the culprit in that scenario. I will never go back to kibble unless I am physically unable to cook my pup's food. I was merely clarifying that my dog has zero heart issues even though I don't feed kibble.
> 
> I use a food scale to measure meat. I follow Dr Harvey's guidelines for the most part, but adjust based on body condition and activity levels. I am really bad at guesstimating!


Thank you!

Food scale came in the mail, yesterday. It makes the process so much easier!

Auggie is absolutely loving this food. We currently have one bag of the red and one of the green.

The best part? Since switching from kibble, he no longer farts. 😂


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

As someone who fed kibble for many many years and switched to raw about 5 years ago, I also will never go back to kibble unless there's some reason I just cannot access raw any longer. shiny coats, healthy teeth and gums, beautiful poop, no ear infections, hot spots, no stinky breath, and honestly, except for twice a year when they blow their coat, almost zero shedding.


----------



## Marty's Mom (8 mo ago)

Finally I read someone talking about homemade food…I have been reading and looking up old posts here but did not find too many ppl talking or discussing about homemade food. I feel that majority here are feeding kibbles which I personally not very fond of. Is kibbles processed food? Processed food is known as bad for humans and why feed to our dogs? I understand puppies need a BALANCE meal, (so as humans). and why only Kibble can provide and homemade food cannot?

@Goldie_lover @okko
May I ask how Dr Harvey works? I went to the website and it looks like is another food delivery company? Do they have recipes that we can follow to cook homemade Dog food?

I have a 15 weeks and he on half customized kibble and half my homemade recipe plus daily vitamin breeder suggested

Thanks for any feedback!🙏🏼


----------



## okko (May 19, 2021)

Marty's Mom said:


> May I ask how Dr Harvey works? I went to the website and it looks like is another food delivery company?


They have many different options. Some include dehydrated meat and some do not.

Personally, I do not use the kind with meat. I cook my own.

Like most things these days, Amazon is the cheapest and easiest.

You buy the food (and maybe oil, but it seems overpriced), then add protein. You can, of course, source oil elsewhere. Olive, fish, coconut, etc can all be easily found at the grocery store.

Instant Pot makes bulk protein prep a cinch.

You’ll also want a food scale.

Gizzards and hearts, liver, etc. is very cheap. Bulk fish and chicken at Costco is also affordable.

I alternate Canine Health and Paradigm.



Amazon.com




Amazon.com




Amazon.com




Amazon.com


----------



## Marty's Mom (8 mo ago)

okko said:


> They have many different options. Some include dehydrated meat and some do not.
> 
> Personally, I do not use the kind with meat. I cook my own.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes! That’s why I wantvto cooke for my puppy…but almost feel guilt when others are saying how kibble balancing and important to puppy diet…

Please Excuse my ignorance…how do you scale it without a recipe? May be I missed some reading? Does Dr Harvey provide the recipe that we can homemade accordingly?

thanks again!!


----------



## Marty's Mom (8 mo ago)

Marty's Mom said:


> Thanks! Yes! That’s why I wantvto cooke for my puppy…but almost feel guilt when others are saying how kibble balancing and important to puppy diet…
> 
> Please Excuse my ignorance…how do you scale it without a recipe? May be I missed some reading? Does Dr Harvey provide the recipe that we can homemade accordingly?
> 
> thanks again!!


Nvm, I missed your video which explains ever😁 Thank you so much! Can’t wait to try!!


----------



## okko (May 19, 2021)

Marty's Mom said:


> Thanks! Yes! That’s why I wantvto cooke for my puppy…but almost feel guilt when others are saying how kibble balancing and important to puppy diet…
> 
> Please Excuse my ignorance…how do you scale it without a recipe? May be I missed some reading? Does Dr Harvey provide the recipe that we can homemade accordingly?
> 
> thanks again!!


The folks who voice concerns over balance are responding to people who make everything from scratch (or feed raw). To do it that way you really need to educate yourself. It’s too daunting for me, personally.

When using Dr. Harvey’s, all the needed nutrients are included. You just add protein and fat per the instructions.

Obviously it is not cheap, and it is not as easy as kibble. It’s also not the only game in town, but it’s the one my vet uses for his own dogs and I am very impressed with its quality.


----------



## Goldie_lover (Jan 3, 2021)

Marty's Mom said:


> Finally I read someone talking about homemade food…I have been reading and looking up old posts here but did not find too many ppl talking or discussing about homemade food. I feel that majority here are feeding kibbles which I personally not very fond of. Is kibbles processed food? Processed food is known as bad for humans and why feed to our dogs? I understand puppies need a BALANCE meal, (so as humans). and why only Kibble can provide and homemade food cannot?
> 
> @Goldie_lover @okko
> May I ask how Dr Harvey works? I went to the website and it looks like is another food delivery company? Do they have recipes that we can follow to cook homemade Dog food?
> ...


My system is very similar to Okko. I use Canine Health, because my pup is super active and he needs the carbs to feel satisfied. Canine health is just the base fyi. I buy my meat and cook it in my instant pot. I buy my meat from a local meat co-op with great prices. Asian stores have great deals too. I cook the meat in bulk and freeze. Thaw, add Canine health (with water) and feed! So easy! 
I personally avoid oils because I cook whole birds (turkey, duck, goose etc) and use the stock which has fat in it. I add turmeric to the stock and freeze it in ice cube trays and pop one out every night. I rotate meats like poultry, lamb, goat and fish. Sardines 2x/week for coat health and eggs daily.

The only time I'll use Dr Harvey's meals with meat in it, is when I am traveling and don't want to deal with the hassle of keeping meat in the car for days.


----------



## Goldie_lover (Jan 3, 2021)

Taz Monkey said:


> As someone who fed kibble for many many years and switched to raw about 5 years ago, I also will never go back to kibble unless there's some reason I just cannot access raw any longer. shiny coats, healthy teeth and gums, beautiful poop, no ear infections, hot spots, no stinky breath, and honestly, except for twice a year when they blow their coat, almost zero shedding.


This is literally my exact experience. I do half raw and half cooked. No one believes me when I say my Golden is low-shedding. I barely brush him and he still has silky, tangle free fur that barely sheds. Constant ear infections and hot spots are gone and my vet used to brush them off as just "Golden things."


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Neither of my current dogs has ever had an ear infection or a hot spot. They are in the water nearly every day when it's warm.
By my definition Jake doesn't shed much, my wife has a different standard. Lily sheds more because she is a lab.
The only grooming my dogs get is an occasional shampooing between jumps off the dock, and, of course, I use the evil Furminator on them.
Jake get into cockle-burs occasionally which he mostly rips out himself. If I rub some "Cowboy Magic" into his coat they come out easily.

There is the question of what to do with all the money I have left over because of feeding PPP instead of "RAW". 

Forgot to mention the astounding beauty of their poop.


----------

